# Automatically record and transfer Hulu shows?



## joeemison (Oct 2, 2012)

I have pytivo set up with playon, which has been a decent way to watch Hulu shows (I am a Hulu Plus subscriber, but find the native Hulu app crashes whenever I try to watch anything), albeit a bit clunky--having to navigate many Playon menus and then having to start a transfer, wait, and then stream.

Is there a better option? Ideally I would say, "record new episodes of X show when they appear", and then the programs would be automatically recorded and transferred to the TiVo.

(I have looked at play later, but it doesn't allow for scheduling or automated transfer to TiVo. I am willing to pay to license a solution).


----------

